# FAC - August 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

August!!!! I am so happy to see the end of July and that awful heat that accompanied it. Traditionally August is the hottest month in Michigan (as I recall) I hope this is a false trend this year. I am so ready for cooler fall weather.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). -This is where we come to touch base with each other. -We talk about all things not necessarily fiber related here. If you are super busy come here and just pop in and say, hi! We do tend to miss our people if they don't post for a while. -At the very least just soon and say a quick "Hi!"-

If you are new or someone who usually reads but doesn't contribute, here is the perfect place to introduce yourselves. -We love all our new people. -If you have any questions and need help or want to offer advice please don't be shy. -You can always start a new thread but if your aren't ready for the big time slip in here and tell us a bit about yourself. -We are NOT an exclusive club.

Well I'm working on the sweater for my DIL. Here are a couple of pictures of what I spun and knit so far. This is the sample skein and swatch. My first use of my new needles too. I'm loving the points (tips).

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh, Marchie, that looks awesome in garter stitch! I love how textured it all is. Fabulous!

I've been a little bit up and down lately - more tired than I have been in a while. Probably it's my body adjusting to the new routine of morning milking and evening "putting the cows to bed" - I haven't had any sort of time frame in my life for a long time (I needed to be completely clock-free in the first part of my healing journey) so this is a big adjustment - even though I don't milk at 6 am, I milk at 9! It's still a change, a good one, and I'm adapting. Just taking it easy through the transition.

Here's a new picture of George the calf - he is adorable.










Done lots of spinning ... I plyed up the first skein of the rose gray alpaca, too. It's more textured than I anticipated, but I like it. I may start on the shawl ... or I may wait a little bit and spin some more. I'll need another few spindles full and I know you ought to spin the entire project worth before you start knitting! Plus, I have another shawl on the go - a pretty version of Dash of Colour done with spindle-spun yarns, made with fibres that were given to me. I love it, it's so bright (especially after all that gray alpaca!).

My friend who owns the giant carding machine is coming over today and we're gonna see if we can get it to make rovings. I should go have some lunch before she arrives so I am ready!

More later!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooooh, Marchie...... those needles sure look awful thin. :huh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle George is adorable and getting so big. Can't wait for a report and maybe pictures of the carding machine working.

FR those are size #7 needles, sort of an in between size for me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*gulp*

You mean you actually use _smaller_ ones, sometimes ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have some that are so small I'm afraid to use then. I think they are a 00 or 000


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy August. We've had a bit of rain lately--over 2" in 3 weeks. So grateful, as things were on the verge of dying. Feel badly for farmers who have lost their crops already. 

George is a great-looking little calf. Remind me what flavor he is--hubby and I had discussions, but couldn't decide on the breed.

Have worked on a crocheted shawl over the past month (while you-all were TdF-ing). Too tired to figure out pictures today, so you'll have to wait.

I am planning on going to the Michigan Fiber Festival all three days it's open. Be glad to do mini-meet-ups, but I'll be helping in a friend's booth most of the time. If it is 105 degrees like it's been lately, I will simply melt.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I spent the afternoon with my friend who owns the giant drum carder. We got several alpaca fleeces run through (just stuff she wants to use for felting) as a test drive, and we figured out a good strategy - not into rovings, just into a fluffy cloud. Perfectly ready for blending or other prep after that. What we've discovered is that no machine makes up for the human hand in fibre prep ... and really, what you have to do is figure out where you can best invest your time. For a lot of stuff, we comb it by hand. For big batches, the minimill does a good job of opening it all up and getting it prepped ... but only for alpaca and other very light, very open fleeces (it is meant for alpaca). Wool gets neppy and noily unless it is reaaaaaaaally open. So, that's what we've learned! We&#8217;ll be doing more soon - oh, and we got some llama I have here done - I needed to do that up for a friend (the people whose bull is George&#8217;s papa, actually, the fibre processing is my payment for breeding fees!) and that is good.

Then I went to the post office to mail some stuff and picked up our local newspaper &#8230; and my article got published! 









More about that here, including a link to the blog post that is the essence of the article. Basically, I overheard someone say something disparaging about female firefighters and took it upon myself to educate the general public. Because staying silent is SOOOO not my thing!

Fair warning to all who know me:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! Love the Lamott quote. Kudos to you for writing, submitting and getting published! Woot!

And yeah, maybe the girls will get a little more respect.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind, I like the way that is knitting up! 
And George is so cute! I would love to squeeze him! lol!

Well, August is off to a bang around here.... DH got laid off today. 
The job I thought I had fell through, so it looks like we will both be on the unemployment rolls. I think we are going to do all we can to make money around town, doing craft fairs and such. DH is an artist, his oil paints are awesome (yes, I am biased! ) and I am thinking we can maybe make a bit of money with the things we can do. He is 60 this year, so the hiring options may not be real good. One of his friends offered a few odd jobs already. I just wish we didn't already have bills running a tad behind. It's gonna get tight! Hey, maybe I will loose some weight??? :shocked: trying to keep a positive attitude!

On the fun side, I finished up a drop stitch scarf in a shiny yarn from my stash.

And have been keeping with the spinning.

Other than that, it's too hot to do much else. I am ready for fall! But we have to wait another month or two. Guess I will start thinking about a fall garden. The one we have now is all wilted.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I am so sorry to hear about your husband being laid off. That just sucks, plain and simple. I'll keep positive thoughts for both of you to find some work. Maybe you will both be able to do fun stuff you like to earn a bit of money.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh no, mamajohnson--not both of you! I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I really haven't had much to add to this lately. I recently finished a set of 5 bath scrubs for a swap, I'll put up some photos soon. They are actually very interesting to look at and quick to make using hyperbolic crochet. I like that they are a single piece (my much preferred method for making anything!). I don't know how they work yet, since the one I'm making for myself is only about half-way finished.

I've also recently had a couple inquiries about knitting lessons, so I'm hoping to get back to teaching again soon. One person even expressed an interest in making baby pants! (longies/shorties) I find it amusing because the second project I ever made (against ALL recommendations) when I re-learned knitting was a pair of baby shorts and was one of the biggest reasons I got back into knitting. 

I'm starting to chafe under the ever-tightening yoke of our hometown, who recently instated new regulations concerning the keeping of chickens, where previously there had been none. Limitations on flock size, bird usage, coop size (this one is deplorable! They have it limited to a mere 128 sq ft!!! That's 10x12 for up to 6 birds, too small imo). No roosters allowed, no butchering, no sale of birds or eggs. That means when the hens quit laying around 3 years, a person is stuck with them for another 3-4 years (or more) until they die a natural death and cannot replace them if they are already at the limit. Plus one must purchase a license (no problem) and your property inspected (BIG problem!) before the license will be issued. If it wasn't for the high caliber of the schools here and the amount of work I've done to this place to make it useful, we'd be gone to our place in the country. But I have to wonder what's next to be outlawed... edible gardens?!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Taking a minute to check in here amidst all the chaos of wedding preparations (it's TOMORROW!!!) Things are going well - we grew the flowers for the bouquets, and DD made them herself. It was the thing that I was most worried about! But they look beautiful - she did an awesome job! They took them to a neighbors walk-in cooler late last night so I didn't get pictures to show you! Her bridal bouquet brought tears to my eyes. Then when she played the father/daughter dance song "I loved her first" this morning boohoo! The tears started to flow so she turned it off haha! We're as ready as we're going to be now!

Marchie - love the pink gradations! Looks great!

frazzle - George is just adorable! Love those little calf faces. Are you bottle feeding him completely? We left our calf on Gurty, and only milk her once a day. We knew the wedding was coming up, so we have them together for the next few days, so we don't have to milk. It's worked out really well (even though I've sacrificed the milk and cheese - the convenience has been worth it). 

mamaj - so sorry to hear about your DH! Best of luck to you! My DH just got laid off too - they eliminated his entire department without warning. It was a complete shock. The bright side is that he's been around the last week to get ready for the wedding, so it's worked out well. He had an interview last week, but it's 5 hours from here  We're hoping that something turns up here...

Will post wedding pics in the next few days - it's been a whirlwind here, but FUN! (good luck weever - hope things are going well for you in your prep!)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

PKBoo, I'm a week behind you! Lots of emails and phone calls between daughter and I. 

Enjoy! Don't stress. Make sure you give me pointers after you recover. This is my first child getting married...

Egads! I just read that your dh got laid off. So sorry! I hope that he finds something wonderful and close!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that mamaj, I got laid off of work last year and my hubby was a stay at home dad. If it hadn't been for severance pay and that it was tax time and we got a refund, we would have been goners. Best of luck to you and your husband.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PKboo & Weever, I am looking forward to pics! #1 DS got married 5 years ago (seems like yesterday!) Relax and enjoy! It will be over with in a flash.

So sorry to hear so many others in the lay off position. :grump:
We have been talking about this a lot today. DH would qualify for disability due to being deaf (he does have hearing aides) so he is thinking about going that route, after the unemployment. He is just a couple of years shy of retirement, so being hired is most unlikely. I am actually sorta excited.... the place has really gone to rack and ruin lately, so we could get a lot done while he is here. We are going to actively pursue odd jobs and such. I think I will knit up some dishcloth/towel/potholder sets and see if I can sell them. He is going to pursue his oil paints once again (he is an awesome painter) and I think it will all work out well. 
Being most of the kids are gone, only 2 under 18 now, we are in the home stretch. House paid for, land will be paid for in 6 months, Truck is another story  but may get paid off with retirement fund....it is almost promising.
ok, off to work on a website... I made a big quote on it and got the bid anyway! :goodjob: So, I must stop goofing off here! hehe!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love your spirit MamaJ  If that's your attitude you can do ANYTHING!!! You ROCK!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all!

Just popping in to say hello and to let WIHH know that my TdF prize arrived! Yay! Lovely MLF soap and a pretty bag, too ... THANK YOU! It smells sooo good! 

It's hot and sunny here today - which is nice as this is a long weekend in Alberta, Heritage Festival is on Monday when everyone celebrates their ethnic heritage. There's a big event at one of the parks in the city and all the different communities get together and showcase traditional foods and music and dance and so on. It's really great fun, though I don't think we'll be going down there this year. My DH took the kids to a smaller fair at one of the nearby communities today so we've got face painted kids, lots of candy, and funky hats.  What else could ya need on a holiday, eh?

I made cheese today, and then ricotta from the whey, and then a cheese cake type dessert to use the ricotta, and now I have dinner baking (it's already hot ...) ... and I did some laundry and somehow that took ALL DAY! I have no idea where the day went, but go it did ... at least I have some food to show for it all!

Okay, time to go set the table ... I have no idea how I managed to get ANYTHING done when I had a full time job, just managing the household takes me all the time I seem to have! 

Trust me, I'll be knitting this evening!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Before I forget (again) Thank You soooo much WIHH for the skein of yarn. I packed it and it is with me in Oklahoma.

It's nice having a 'friend yarn' traveling with me!!

Daddy started chemo this past Wednesday and he is handling it well. He actually has improved color and his appetite is back! wooo hooo!

We hit a temp rec here in OKC yesterday ... 113 F!! I don't notice it since I'm inside most of the time and Daddy has central A/C (what a concept!!)

I hear we got hit with quite a rain storm back home (!!!)

MamaJ, I am so sorry about your DHs job .. what a fantastic attitude you have!!

F-A, won't you be grandfathered in??


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> F-A, won't you be grandfathered in??


Unfortunately they aren't grandfathering anyone. The lady said only a handful had stepped forward for the license. I have a feeling there are a LOT more that are just as appalled as I am and are simply going to forego the license. I'm sure many of the older folks just decided to let their birds go rather than fight. This is what my neighbor has done.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm..the coyotes should eat well for a little while, if everyone lets their chickens go. 

Cyndi, good to hear from you--I'm guessing you aren't near the fires we've been hearing about. 

Frazzlehead, your Heritage Festival sounds like a fun time. And yes, cooking and laundry can eat up a whole day. Easily.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH,

I've been meaning to send you a thank you note, but with my chaos lately, I didn't send it. Thanks so much for the Hand Therapy Scrub. It smells wonderful! Can't wait to use it to spin silk (gotta get that other boucle done first). Didn't mean to be so late on the Thank You.

My garden is churning out stuff now, finally. Got more cukes than I know what to do with, giant Amish muskmelons growing, and even my FIRST watermelon, an icebox type. Tomatoes are coming on in a big way. The rest got scorched into an early maturity/death.

We have been having more reasonable temps here, after being scorched all Summer, and we've even had some rain. Not tons, but some. 

Getting ready to go to the annual pyro convention, end of this week. La Porte, IN, this time, a ways past Chicago. Looking forward to some great shows, there are 3-4 nites of them. Will be camping there. The fairgrounds is really ripping people off, they are charging extra fees for each a/c unit and each slide-out on the campers, and our space is only 15 feet wide, not even wide enuf for a table and chairs next to the camper. I am taking spinning and crocheting with me.

It has been a rocky time here, too, and I feel for all of you who are having a hard time right now. It sucks. I had a huge relationship crises to deal with. I think a breakthru was achieved, tho, and hopefully this ground won't have to be covered again. It can be really stupid sometimes, what sets off a big argument...

So I hope the rest of August is calmer, for me, and for all of you who are experiencing difficulties. 

F-A, I have heard before that Virginia is a difficult place to farm, with many laws and rules that are not farmer friendly. Sorry to hear they are ruining chickens for everybody. Stupid government people...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm in southern Oklahoma City. The fires are all around the city but not close enough that we're in any danger.

It's horrible for the rural families down here.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It finally freaking rained here! :bouncy:
A whole entire inch and it is still overcast and cool.
Just in time for me too.

I ran myself into a somewhat terrifying heat exhaustion the last few days.
The kind where your head can NOT force your limbs to do anything.
I got the cows in the barn lastnight and then had to just go sit down with the hose in front of the fan.
There was no way I could make my body GO. 
I eventually slogged through my shift but dang.

I still have the headache today, but my brilliant DS17 reminded me that we have some 800 mg ibu's left from his wisdom teeth surgery. 
That is allowing me to sit here quietly with my yarn and netbook.

WIHH, I read your article. I would have picked a different predator for the example personally, but the sentiments are great.
Frazzlehead posted an article that I also found very good, about being "busy".
It absolutely describes what I see as a big problem in our culture.
The 'Busy' Trap - NYTimes.com

To everyone suffering from drought, fires, illness, job loss, and other major stressors:
big hugs from me! 
:grouphug:
Keep up the fiber therapy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm gonna get on my heat exhaustion soapbox again. When we sweat a lot, we need water AND salt. If you don't feel well, you need to down a quart of water with 1/2 - 1 tsp. salt. Just toss the salt in your mouth right before the last swig. I prefer sea salt to the iodized junk in the store, but use what you have. 

Gatorade is also an option. Don't treat the headache (symptom)--fix the problem. (Do I sound bossy? Sorry.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever, you sound sensible.  I do know about the salt thing. 
In fact, I drank a full quart of lemon water and a handful of goat minerals JUST before I left yesterday. :teehee:
It was more a case of having cows spread over 5 (yes, 5!!) different pastures and the 102* plus the 4wheeler is broken. 
All my regular helpers are chopping corn which is why the gates got all left open.

Today will be better. It is only 91* and I will go and drink my water with salt right now. :yuck:
Maybe the cows will be better contained too?

On the plus side: my DH took the DS17 up to Iowa today.
So I have the whole house to myself for an entire week. :dance:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Then I went to the post office to mail some stuff and picked up our local newspaper &#8230; and my article got published!
> 
> More about that here, including a link to the blog post that is the essence of the article. Basically, I overheard someone say something disparaging about female firefighters and took it upon myself to educate the general public. Because staying silent is SOOOO not my thing!


Bravo! In 1980 and 1981 I worked for California Conservation Corps and was on wildland fire fighting crews for those two years. We were mixed male/female crews. I thought it was normal but learned that CCC were among the first wildland fire crews in Calif to have women on crews and even as the Lead Chainsaw Operator, considered the toughest position since they were usually at the front of the crew. There were some inmate crews from Dept of Corrections that were ALL women out on the wildfire lines.

I also know that many of the volunteer fire departments over the years had women on the crews because they needed the workers!

Have a joyful day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Some bath scrubbies I made for a swap:


















It was a fairly easy and quick work-up. I've decided to make one of these for each of my girls and maybe for the female holiday gift sets that I usually make as well. That thought reminded me there are only 4 months left until the holiday, so I reckon I need to get cracking on gift ideas!

Incidentally, since I never got around to posting a photo of my last spun single, this was hoe I ended the TDF:









Before I had to suffer my spouse asking why I never used my wheel (nevermind that I've only had it a short while and have actually spun several things on it already), only now I get to listen to him complain as to what I plan to use all this yarn to make!! I suppose that's an improvement though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have the pattern for those scrubbies? Your singles are beautiful! Love the colors and they are so even.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

What a wonderful weekend we had! The wedding was absolutely beautiful, and everything went so well. It was a wonderful celebration of family and friends, and we were truly blessed with all of the help we had.

I don't have any pictures yet though! People took some cell phone pics but none yet of me with DD, or even any good pics of the happy couple! 

Here's a picture of the back of her dress in the hall of the church where we had the dinner. I thought it was a cool picture!

Dress back wedding dance by BooPK, on Flickr

We did a lot of the prep ourselves - we grew the flowers and DD made all of the bouquets. She did an awesome job! We had the dinner at the church, then came back to the farm for the party. The groom's family is from the city, and I am a huge proponent of knowing where your food is from, so needless to say, they got an education :goodjob:

It was just a fantastic day, and everyone had a great time! 

But I'm going to bed now  Will catch up with everyone's posts tomorrow. Or after everything is cleaned up haha


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw DD's bouquet on the table and figured I better take a picture of it before it wilts (well, before it wilts more than it is)

We grew the sunflowers and she gathered the queen anne's lace, berries, and other 'wildflower' weeds. We did get the daisies and blue flowers from a friend who does arranging. The handkerchief wrapped around the stems was the handkerchief my MIL used in her wedding over 50 years ago.


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

Now I really am going to bed


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful PKBOO! The flowers and the dress. So happy it went well

GAM - be careful! When we work outside I am often asked to fix 'your version of gatoraid' lol... it is an old recipe I used for women that were in labor for days, we called it 'laboraide' Water, dash of salt, twice as much sugar and squeeze in a lemon. Add ice. It tastes great when your hot and thirsty, Sometimes I throw it all in the vitamix and we have it in smoothie version.

I am pretty lucky right now, it's so hot the goats don't want to try the fences. So I don't have to run about 20+ acres looking for them. :cowboy: It was 103 when I left the church today at 2 pm. I have stayed inside. 

And this is what I accomplished! It was funny, when I was making up my skien DH was watching me and said "where'd ya get that?" I said I spun it. He said "really? it looks good. Like real yarn."  He sounded surprised. 
It really bloomed when I washed it.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Do you have the pattern for those scrubbies? Your singles are beautiful! Love the colors and they are so even.


Thanks about the yarn. Improving evenness was my goal for the TDF, and I definitely improved, so I'm happy. As for the scrubbies, there really is no pattern. It's hyperbolic crochet and all single crochet stitches, so you start with 6 stitches in a magic ring, then you put 2 stitches in each stitch you work, essentially doubling your stitches with every row. It gets very big very fast, and because the stitches won't all fit nicely together, it causes the fabric to buckle and bend around. You may need to occasionally put a single stitch in the stitch below, to give you room to continue, but I try to minimize that because I want it to ripple as much as possible as quickly as possible. You keep going until it's as large and rippled as you prefer. No need to count rows or stitches.

The final item is what you see! And only about 7 or 8 rows! It's all one piece, no stitching required (my favorite kind of item). Now, I did start off the piece with a chain of 45, which I then pulled out before creating the magic ring so that I could make a chained loop that started at the center of the scrubby and was firmly attached. After several of the first rounds were done, I'd make the loop to get that long thread out of the way.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Falls Acre, that is some gorgeous yarn! I forgot to mention it a min. ago. Love the color.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Falls Acre, that is some gorgeous yarn! I forgot to mention it a min. ago. Love the color.


Yours is awesome too! I love the bloom. I can't wait until my yarns look like "real yarn" too. LOL


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a lovely dress and it is a beautiful photo. I grow flowers in my garden and it is wonderful that you were able to make those gorgeous bouquets.
I so enjoyed watching you TDF and the pictures ya'll shared. Though I didn't join in I did manage to get 2 baby blankets crocheted. I know, with no pictures, it didn't happen; there nothing spectacular, just plain simple stitching. They did turn out nicely and I'll try to get a picture of them, maybe wrapped around their new owners. 
My daughter was over yesterday to make food for the freezer after she has the baby. (any day now) We made meatloaf, calzones, chili, angel food cake, banana bread, chocolate chip cookies and bread. 
Here is the bread:
http://s560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/?action=view&current=IMG_2178.jpg
Mixed up like a dream. 
Raised to giant perfection.
Baked. 
Buttered. 
Cooled in pan on rack.
Popped right out of the bread pan.
Unfortunately, when we cut it open:
IMG_2179.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket
Hollow and raw dough. Any thoughts as to why? I've made bread many times, this is DD second try at yeast bread. 
Some photos of our garden--
the blocks have been moved and strawberries planted in with some zinnias for this year.
IMG_2146.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket
A bed of asters and bell peppers, which will be enclosed in the hoophouse and be growing carrots this winter (I hope)
IMG_2147.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket

said hoophouse--made from trampoline frames.
IMG_2148.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket

In the flower bed outside the kitchen window--this pair enjoying the sunflowers. 
IMG_2100.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket

We're working on a fish pond--
IMG_2149.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket

The newest boy toy being worked on-- 
IMG_2172.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket

Some flowers for you--
Red daylilies.
IMG_2145.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket
and Petunias--
IMG_2152.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket
IMG_2153.jpg picture by haybaler - Photobucket
Been working outside when it's cool enough and trying to finish up some indoor projects, whilst waiting for this baby to make her entrance. Lots of nervous energy being spent.
God bless,
jd

well, sorry, I thought I was putting actual photos. Don't know how to change.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

jd4020 - nice pictures. Bread can turn out hollow when it hasn't been kneaded enough or let rise long enough. I produced a lot of hollow loaves in my beginning bread-making years. Love the red daylily.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, what beautiful pictures!

I'm missing my gardens. God is providing the rain up in IL whilst I'm here in OK. (Thank You!)

Daddy is doing well. He's been on chemo for a week now. His neurosurgeon gave his blessing and is passing him off to the oncologist. Hopefully, he will start proton therapy either next Monday or the Monday after. It all depends on when Pro-Care finishes mapping out the best way to zap his brain.

I've finished two shawls while I've been down here and now need another project.

Miss you all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi thank you for the update. Keeping you and your dad in my thoughts.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We got a call this morning from Pro-Cure (a day early!!) He will start proton therapy on the 13th!!

Please pray he responds well to the proton and he doesn't experience too many side effects!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx for the update Cyndi. Sounds real sci-fy scary to me.
Will be praying.
Miss seeing your posts. 
So good you have your knitting to keep you company.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I will be praying, already started. I have survived cancer, and all I can say is, I will keep praying for you andCyndi's dad. It can get rough.

So glad to see you hang on to your faith. That is very important. 

And most of all.....knit on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh WIHH you and CF most certainly will be in my thoughts and prayers. Scary stuff is right.

May I suggest that you consider doing a blog like Karen and Mike did? Not only was it their way of dealing with everyone's questions (they didn't have the time or energy to answer all the questions). Plus it helped them to deal with everything, journaling their journey. People could send wishes and comments. I think they found it to be a great help, even if it turns out to be nothing. Just a thought. 

Love you lots, big hugs. We have your back and will be sitting at your side in spirit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH,

I read your post this morning and have had you in my thoughts all day.
When people ask for prayers I never really know what to say.
I am not very religious in any nameable way, but you will just have to settle for knowing that I care about you am rooting for you. 

When do you get those test results back?
Poor Cabin Fever, he must be just sick with worry. 

Hugs to both of you and keep us updated.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Cyndi,
Im glad your father is doing better and pray he keeps getting better!!

WIHH,

I will definitely be praying for you!! I know deep down your a fighter, and with Gods help, all is possible. I know having a family history is a scary thing, but dont think on it so much.

Just take it easy and dont push yourself too much. Some of the things you have made have inspired me so much.

Just keep knitting and thinking of what God is capable of doing.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cyndi, do glad to hear things are going well for your dad! Every good day is a wonderful gift.

WIHH I am holding you in the Light. You message me any time (I'll see a Rav PM most readily as I get email notification there) and you keep on knitting. Much love to you ... The waiting is the worst part. Hugs from here.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I have you both, Cindi and WIHH, in my prayers. Even though I don't contribute to your threads, I follow them and I feel Like I know all of you on here. I pray you get the answers you need.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

awww....healing mojo,good juju ....and heartfelt prayers to our Heavenly Father for WIHH and Cyndi ..... I fear Dr.s/hospitals , know its so scary..... God never leaves us though , as He walked/knit with you through the tests yesterday !
Y'all are amazing and beautiful people , I wish we all lived in a little commune !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH you have been on my mind a lot. Great to come see your post.

Maybe we should all knit you up some hospital gown thingies??? :happy2:

Looking for a good report next week.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh WIHH I am glad to hear from you and glad to hear you were able to be clam for the MRI! No small thing, that, so woooohoo for Valium, fibery thoughts and familiar prayers!

For PJs, might I suggest checking the men's department? Flannel or cotton pants and a big tshirt is comfy, presentable, and inexpensive! And maybe take a spare button front flannel shirt just in case they have you wired up so that you can't pull stuff over your head. They make a decent bed jacket ...and it'll remind you of your Canadian friends! 

Hang in there, we are thinking of you.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Adding my prayers for your Dad Cyndi and also for you WIHH, that God's peace and healing will hold & carry you through the next few days and into what's next.

jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH the blog was/is as much for their sanity as it was so everyone was keept up to date. They just were really honest with everyone about not wanting to spend the time and precious energy keeping individuals up to date. It was up to us to read and keep in touch, they had far more important things to put their energies toward. Immediate families were another deal. I think if you go to their blog they explain it all in one of the first posts. They started it when Mike went through his cancer ordeal but when Karen had her scary stuff last year she started posting on there about her issues.

You like to write and you are good at it. They are both writers but even they said it was odd to be writing about their ordeals but it got easier as time went by and they noticed it was as much for them as it was for everyone else. Lots of lessons were learned by all of us.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

WIHH - my prayers are with you and hoping for some positive results/readings on those tests! Sounds like a hospital gown is just the thing for you. You can wear it backwards and ventilate all you want. Or how about cutting a Tshirt? I can't stand them at any time against my neck so I cut them in a 'v' in the front. You could so the same with the back. Heck, it's YOUR clothing...make it work and forget everyone else around. Maybe take that beautiful shawl to cover up if you get visitors?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

You have my prayers too WIHH. I can sympathize, I started having seizures out of the blue after I had my daughter. There is something that is so scary when it has to do with your head, it is the center of who you are after all.  My MRI experience was the opposite though, I am not that claustrophobic, and with having a 6 month old I was just happy for peace and quiet and I think I dozed through most of it lol.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, WIHH, I was like that when I was pregnant ... roasting hot all the time! 
Now I just freeze unless it is over 23 degrees indoors!

Try a hockey jersey.  just the plain practice kind, no logo. They are baggy and full (to fit over the gear) and they breathe completely ... Just mesh, essentially, and have a low cut neckline. I wore my husbands jerseys as they fit over my huge belly and still kept me cool! Or a basketball jersey, for sleeveless, they're made of the same stuff.

I'm all about fashion ... Can ya tell?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Prayers are with you WIHH! Waiting is the hardest part, so keep FIBERING! 

I can't believe the difference in my stress level when I spin - I just read somewhere (Ravelry maybe?) that spinning causes the same brain wave pattern as meditation. 

Good luck finding appropriate sleepwear! I was going to suggest a T-shirt and shorts - what about a huge tank top? I say huge cuz I hate anything tight when I sleep :shocked:

Hugs and lots of prayers to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't over look the regular loungerie section of the department store. Slips make great nighties and fit your description. I have a cotton one I wear, my mom added some ribbon and eyelet lace to it to make it pretty


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

WIHH, I am sorry to hear about the worrisome medical situation. (And the lack of good pajamas.) Prayed for you. 

What about something like this: Surplice Tank Pajamas - Garnet Hill

Not cheap, and I know very little about the company, but it seems like it might be something like what you are describing.

In other news, the wedding was lovely, the reception was wonderful, and I am tired, but alive! Maybe pictures later. Having immediate family and close friends over for leftovers after church.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Garnet Hill is an excellent company, first rate quality. Unfortunately you do pay for what you get.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WIHH, Praying extra hard today for peace in your heart.

Update on Daddy. I've been home for a couple days but am heading back to Oklahoma this morning. Daddy has decided that he will not continue his treatment. He is ready to go Home to be in the loving arms of our Father.

It is a decision I do not like, but I do accept it. We will be meeting with Hospice tomorrow morning. The doctors give him 4-6 months without treatment, but Daddy is a determined man, I don't think he will be in his earthly body that long.

He will soon hear, "Well done, good and faithful servant."


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Big hugs Cyndi


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Praying for both of you, Cyndi and WIHH.
Cyndi, your dad is a very brave and wise man. I am glad to hear his decision iis being honored.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs, Cyndi. No words...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, more hugs from me. :grouphug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been in a bit of a quandry about my work lately. 
Mostly I adore my job. I have a herd of cows to manage and enjoy, but w/o the financial burden.
It is the best of both worlds. 

W/o going into (other peoples dramatic) details, I have been feeling disrespected.
Isn't it funny how sometimes it takes a while to figue out what you are feeling? 

Last night I finally had to make a stand.
My Farmer Boss called me at the time we usually finish milking to ask me if I would come milk. Like, right now?
Due to the aformentioned drama, nobody had done it.

I told him no. Which I never ever do. I cannot think of one time.


Truthfully, I was in the middle of fixing supper and it got me mad, for the cows especially.
Every one of those people has their phone to their ear all day long. 
They all have my number on speed dial, trust me. 
These type of last minute type of things have become all too frequent.

Maybe I can retrain them all to treat me better?
Either that or I am going to quit. I mean it. 


Seems like its possible they are going to try to include me in the plans, for now.
. 2 of the 3 parties involved have both called today to ask if I will cover shifts for them tonight and tomorrow morning.
:shrug:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for you, GAM. I hope it works. Makes me mad (on your behalf) just thinking about it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Cyndi, how very difficult for all of you. I wish your father well on his journey and peace for you and yours as you walk with him on this last part of his road here.

GAM - good for you for teaching your employer that famous lesson about "lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine". I used to tell people that I could only do one miracle, per day, maximum ... and unfortunately, I'd already worked today's miracle earlier so they were out of luck - ask me sooner next time and I'll see if I can fit you in. 

WIHH - thinking of you lots these days too. Didja find gorgeous jammies? 

For today's happy news - how's this? Flannelberry Creek is now the Canadian (North American, at this point) distributor for a fairly famous spindle maker from Down Under - Malcolm Fielding. Our first order will be coming in just a few weeks, and I'm very excited - I get to test spin them all! I will be doing some videos of the different spindles as well, so I'll be sure to post links when I have them, so those of you who are curious about supported spindling can see how they work. 

Our fair is this weekend and I have a shawl to finish ... oh, and wood to split ... I'd better get moving!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, what wonderful news!


:bouncy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whew! Such a relief to hear that, WIHH.
It is still a mystery I guess, but such great news that you can rule out those possibilities.
Yay!! :nanner:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

YAYAY! WIHH, your post actually brought tears to my eyes. I am so happy that prayers were answered, and things are looking better. 

I think unmentionable updates are needed from time to time...we should all take a look at our preps in that area. I know I need to do that myself. And since the 'change' has come about for me, there are zero jammies that are cool or comfy enough for me. Most things are peeled off in the night.....:ashamed:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

And GAM!! Good On Ya!
Sometimes we have to demand respect.
You go girl.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!! WIHH, you need to buy new jammies to celebrate ! ( just to have on hand, of course ! )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow such a mix of emotional news. Cyndi sending more hugs cause I think you need them.

GAM you go girl, stand up for what is right and important cause no one else is going to do it for you. Maybe you can retrain those boys.

WIHH FANTASTIC news!! Yippy!!! Keeping positive thoughts for more positive news in the future.

My son and his GF got here in one piece yesterday. We made our obligatory trip to visit with my mom. Gosh but she is getting mean in her old age  Today we drove up to Saugatuck to the beach, stopped in Fennville for some wonderful homemade pie, then South Haven so Carissa could see the light house. Should have gone up to Holland but didn't want to go that little bit out of our way. Off to do a brewery hop tomorrow.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay for good news, WIHH! Sometimes I think having the 'shot over the bow' that makes you think "gee, maybe this is it" ... but finding out that it *isn't* is one of the best things that can happen to a person. You realize what really matters and what doesn't - and if you embrace the opportunity to reset your priorities, a lot of things can change. That's what happened to me, anyway - I really did think I might be having a heart attack, and I spent a couple of weeks unsure as to whether or not I'd still be breathing at the end of every day. Really made me change my attitude. 

I bet your attitude needs a lot less modification than mine did, though. 

Marchwind, sounds like you are having a nice vacation with your crew!

Me, I chopped wood - LOTS OF WOOD. Okay, I cheated and used a neighbour's electric splitter but 3 hours of moving logs is 3 hours of moving logs and I am tired!








I'm gonna go watch my library DVDs of Babylon 5 and do my fair knitting now!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi - so sorry to hear about your dad, but if he is at peace, that's the most important thing. And at least you get to say your goodbyes (wow - that starts the tears!)

WIHH - yahooooo for the good news! Still praying for you as you go through more testing. 

weever - how was the wedding??? It took DH and I a week to recover I think! I hope you had some recovery time too

We just got back from an interview DH had - they offered him a job, but it's 5 hours away :Bawling: We went to look at the area - it's nice, and there are some homesteading type properties, but we really really don't want to leave where we are...

DH's parents are not doing well health-wise, and they would be over 6 hours away. And both DDs would be anywhere from 7 to 9 hours away  We absolutely love where we are now. We've moved around a lot, and this area is truly 'home' to us, and most of our family is here.

DH does have another interview with a company that's only 2 hours away. There may be a possibility of him working from home, but we don't have any details yet. So we'll keep praying that something close comes through!

Sorry to rant - I didn't sleep well last night in the hotel, and sleep deprivation does not help the attitude! Things will look brighter in the morning


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Cyndi, I hope your fathers remaining time is peaceful for you both. I lost my father a few years back, it still tears at my heart- no words- just Hugs.

Weever, Sounds like the wedding was lovely and wonderful!

WIHH, Thats great news!! Im glad nothing serious is amiss. Still, after an experience like that, it gives one pause for reflection and a thankfulness for all the blessings one currently possesses. 

GAM- I hope things work out and that they learn to appreciate you instead of take you for granted. Sometimes boundaries get blurred and they need to be set right again-good luck!!

Frazzle, Babylon 5 is my absolute all time favorite sci-fi show. I love the story line and characters, in its own way, at least for me, it has given me much inspiration. Ive got a dvd with mostly just the movies, and a few episodes I really like on Amazon. I might even watch a few episodes tonight myself!

PKBoo, I hope your hubbys parents get better & a decent job opens up for your hubby close to home.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Not recovered all the way yet. Life is too busy and doesn't let up. 

Pictures of the s'more bar my hubby made for the wedding:


259 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr


258 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr

And the general decor at the reception:


205 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr


203 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks like a gorgeous wedding Weever! 
My DD is wanting to be a wedding planner, she really liked the smores bar idea. That was awesome!

Frazzle - that was a TON of firewood! You needed a sci-fy-fiber break!

ok, so, on the johnson farm, it looks like we may MAY be adding some alpaca. How cool is that???


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all!

That smores station is SO COOL! Neat! And B5 is truly awesome. I watched it when it was first on, then I think I must have drifted off partway through (around then I stopped having television at all) and it's great to just .. dive in and enjoy the whole story.

Okay super quick update to say how the fair went today .. I was demoing on the Great Wheel and had my pop up shop set up so I am utterly exhausted but I gotta show ya this:










First place salsa; second place jam (chocolate apple - yes, really, it's awesome on ice cream); first place handspun silk/wool skein; first place item made from handspun yarn (Dash of Colour, finished last night!); second place any knitted item (Light house shawl); second place natural dye (batt done with bark and alum). Respectable showing all around! Wes and the kids won for photos and artwork too. 

And now to go collapse.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just want to pipe in that I have been gone, and had no internet.

Cyndi, my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

GAM, hope your boss treats you better after this learning moment.

WIHH, glad to hear no bad results so far, I'll keep you in my thoughts, too.

MamaJohnson, goats for alpacas is a great trade. These days there is little money or profit in alpacas, so that may be why she wants to trade. But if you just want some fiber for yourself, that is great.

I was gone for 9 days to the PGI convention in LaPorte, IN for 8 days of incredible fireworks. It was a lot of fun.

There was one big accident last Friday evening, when a 10-inch steel gun with 1/2 inch thick walls that had a 26 pound salute in it, blew up in the gun. Salutes contain a lot of an explosive called 'Flash", and you have be respect it and most people are afraid of them (we build them ourselves). There were ocean cargo containers in place as a blast shield, but our young friend Mick was behind the containers, 30 feet from the guns, to video tape it. The gun was blown outward and flat, the steel walls radiating outward like rays of the sun on the ground. A giant crater was blown in the ground, and 3 steel guns of salutes next to the big gun were blown up, too. One 200 pound gun flew 300 feet in the air, to land on a car roof, then bouncing thru the crowd to go thru another container; both steel walls were punched thru with a neat 10-inch hole and dents. Mick's video is mostly of the ground while he was running away. Only one person caught a bit of shrapnel in his neck but it was minor. Nobody was seriously hurt, a miracle. This was way out in the fairgrounds on the "B line" and none of the public is allowed out there, only PGI members.

I will post some pictures in a few days, when Mick sends me some. There were lots of cool stuff there to do, including "Bunny Blasto". Honey got on the local news blasting bunnies with his giant fake machine gun shooting roman candles at the bunny targets, and he had everybody wanting to have one like it and ooohing and aahing over it. That was funny.

I am so glad to be back home. I had my spinning wheel and wool with me, and I got quite a lot done. Now I am preparing to make some cheeses in two weeks. Haven't made cheese in 4 years. looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

IowaLez, that sounds like quite the adventure. Im glad there were no serious injuries and its sounds like it was miraculous that there werent any. I will definitely be looking forward to the pics!!



Frazzle,


> And B5 is truly awesome. I watched it when it was first on, then I think I must have drifted off partway through (around then I stopped having television at all) and it's great to just .. dive in and enjoy the whole story.


Thats kinda the way it went with me too. I watched the 1st few episodes and then stopped, and about a year and a half later really got into it. Funny, now season 1 is the one I like the best! and the movies-I love those. 
At one time I had almost every episode on Vhs, and on occasions would watch most of the story all the way through.
---------------------

After following your instructions (& a few other posters) on how to knit to gauge, I must admit, one of my projects is going along very much better, and I think my knitting life is general if going to be much easier, thank you!!

When I was looking for one of your spinning vids I came across this, and think its so cute I have to post it!! I hope others get as much of giggle out of it as I did.

[YOUTUBE]bCAJjlk3HhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie it really amazing and fantastic that no one got injured, seriously. I can't wait to see picture. I bet it was exciting if not a bit frightening.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I remember the story my fil told about helping with fireworks for the town and one blew into the truck that held some of the fireworks. Glad everyone is o.k.
I know that photos are expected or else it didn't happen, but I don't think I'll be able to post any per her Dad's request, but I have to share with y'all that our first Granddaughter has arrived!!!  Mama and baby are doing well, Praise & Glory to God!! Eliza arrived this morning around 11, 21 inches long, 8lbs, 1oz., and a head full of dark hair. I haven't seen her yet, can't wait to meet her.  We are so excited.

WIHH-it feels that way here, crisp fresh air and cool nights. I like summer, but I am glad to see it go.

God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JD Cgratulations!!! How very exciting for everyone. Hopefully you will be able to post one photo soon.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lez - WOW! So glad nothing bad happened. 

JD - congrats! 

We have even had a little cool front come through. Which is awesome, cause the a/c died. :teehee:

I am looking forward to WINTER!!!!! yay! Got my fall seeds out and looked at them longingly today.
WIHH - you put the garden to bed and I resurrect mine from the heat...and start again.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh, and I thoroughly enjoyed the video of "a boy and his lamb" too cute!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A new grandbaby!!! Yay!!

I did some canning today ... pasta sauce & stewed maters. The stewed maters are still in the crock pot. I jarred up and pressure canned the pasta sauce. Had a minor accident .... I'm using Tattler lids which need a final tightening down after removal from canner. Had one jar blow its top. No, the jar didn't explode (Thank you God!), but the flat & ring came flying off. (no damage to the gasket, lid or ring! ... ???)

My left arm is burned pretty badly, mostly 1st degree but some 2nd & minor 3rd degree on my thumb and where my watch band was. My right forearm is just 1st degree with a couple of small blisters.

I'm sure it was operator error, but I'm not sure what I did differently than the last 500+ jars of pressure canned foods.

Tomorrow I had planned on making red salsa & salsa verde, as well as canning up the stewed tomatoes ... it may have to wait a couple of days.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Cyndi! I hope you went to the ER! Burns are one of the Most painful things to endure! You poor thing! 

It has been so long since I treated a burn! But I still remember using silvadene! Great stuff........Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ouch!!

The burn dressings you can get next to the bandaids work really well, if it is clean and uninfected. Ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyndi, I hope those burns heal up quickly. Do you have some aloe? Either plant or juice? I keep some aloe juice in the fridge for just such a need.
The new parents are home now with their little bundle. Took over some food and got to visit for a while. What a sweetie. I am remembering what baby brain is like. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh no! Can you still knit and spin? How bad is your thumb? Keep it moist, clean, and protected. I hope you can still do your fibering. Ouch is right!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Adding my sympathy to this thread, Cyndi. That might be enough to cure me of the tattler lids. :shocked:

And bad timing, since you still have stewed tomatoes to finish.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi that's just terrible! Hoping it is feeling a bit better this morning. You poor thing, I can't even imagine how much that must hurt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep a jug or two of aloe vera juice in the fridge (I use it to make lotions). I soaked my forearms most of the night, adding ice to keep the aloe cold, until the pain was tolerable. I put some old silvadene on it (it was really old and had separated!)

Sprayed it down with a sunburn spray (Solarcaine: recommended by the pharmacist, aerosol, .5% lidacaine), then quickly washed that off since it burned!! Tried Banana Boat Soothe-a-caine (non-aerosol, .7% lidacaine) and that worked real nice. Put some antibiotic on the open places and wrapped it before I went to bed.

This is what it looks like this morning:

The dark spots are raised a bit & tough, even though there is no blister. It is as if the meat under the skin is cooked.





























I haven't tried any fiber arts ... have more jars to get canned up!!

To add insult to injury, only one of my jars sealed ... the one I was able to tighten down. I'll continue to use my Tattlers. With as much canning as I do, something like this was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh my word! Have you gone to the Dr???
That looks terrible, you really should probably be keeping a loose bandage on it, if your not.
You poor thing. Just awful...:kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yikes!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OH MY GOSH CYNDI!!!!
That hurts to look at. Sending up prayers for you, that has to be painful. 
:grouphug::kissy:

Do keep that covered if your still canning. Don't want to splash anything hot on it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I did check with my doctor friend & told her what I was doing to treat it (& sent her a pic). She said I was doing just fine. I'm keeping it clean & using antibiotic ointment. I'll leave it exposed to the air (unless I start bumping it) until I get some burn dressing bandages. So far, I haven't knocked that arm on anything. Amazingly, there isn't any pain this morning. I can't even tell where my right forearm was burned. Amazing stuff, that aloe vera!

So no, I'm not going to bother my regular MD, she'll just charge me for telling me to do what I'm already doing. LOL! 

I've got 5 quarts of pasta sauce, 9 pints of stewed tomatoes & 2 pints of tomato sauce in the water bath canner. As soon as I pull them out, I will head up to the store to get those burn bandages ... used those once before when I had spilled boiling water on my foot when I was cooking over an open fire ... they were terrific!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very wise Cyndi.
I was once in the hospital on the same floor as a burn unit. The screams will forever be embedded in my brain. They will scrub the burns daily 'de-breed' I think they called it. I would cry when I heard the little ones scream.

As a result, we usually treat burns ourselves. My son had one similar to yours. We consulted a lot with an RN friend and treated it. Those screams were in my brain a lot at that time. He never got infected, and minimal scarring. 
Tea tree oil can help a lot too. We used it mixed with Renew lotion (it is for eczema) for my son.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh my, burned you good!! ouch!! 
Calendula cream is supposed to be good for burns, but I've used the silvadine cream before as well. Would it still be good even though it separated? Some burn treatment does say to cover loosely with sterile cloth.
Can one buy silvadine salve otc, or prescription only?
I've had those kinds of burns before and in the summer time it seems like they take forever to heal up. I pray you avoid infection and healing comes quickly.
jd


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cyndi, your burns look really bad.

If you have second and third degree burns and no pain, the nerves have been killed and all the layers of skin have been penetrated. For third degree burns you really should get medical care, they don't always close up (heal) on their own. Even with second degree burns a doctor ought to be seen.

My youngest son was burned on his face when he was 13 mos old and we spent a month in a burn unit in SF, the top one on the West Coast. I've seen and heard things myself that can keep you awake at night, some people with absolutely horrendous burns that wanted to die, some with tragic stories.

My son was lucky and had the best surgeon in the place to do skin grafts. Use some Nitrofurazone topical antibiotic ointment, you can get it from the feed store, that is what they use on the worst burns in the specialty burn ICUs; it is water soluble, and is just for this use, bad burns. I keep it on hand all the time, as it is great for other skin problems, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You ladies are like ol' mothering hens!!! Thank You!! :grouphug:

I *promise*, the first sign of infection and I'll get to the doctor *immediately*.

I'll look for the Nitrofurazone. Thanks Lez!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Cyndi, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!! I hope that heels up quick. I hate burns.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cyndi, looks like you got off pretty easy on this one - I'm glad for you it isn't worse than that ... that's plenty bad enough!

I am done doing some farmer things this morning - trimming a few hooves, deworming some sheep, and cleaning up the mucky backsides of a few that I really should've docked tails on (it's really wet this summer, which is unusual - if it is dry like it normally is they don't scour like that and so a longer tail is no big deal ... but today I was reminded why I need to dock the long ones, uuuuuugh not nice for me to clean up or for them to have to live with, blech!). 

Got cleaned up and made some banana muffins for my Boy, as I'll be gone this weekend - I'm teaching at a fibre conference nearby (I'll be home at night, it's that close, but gone all day Sat and Sun). Just packing up the few last things I'll need now, and then I am going to rest - my back hurts from leaning over those sheepies! 

Talk to you all after the retreat is over ... wish me luck (this is actually my first official fibre teaching gig)!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

All ya'll doing fiber demos and stuff....makes me want to do it too!
lol...but I have a lot to learn yet. Hope to go to my FIRST fiber festival in November. It will be about a 3 hour trip south, and a night over. DH is on board, as long as we have money. 
Crossing fingers....wish fiber could be a full time (paying) job.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ha! and you wore your Green Cheese t-shirt! Good for you.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome skill WIHH! I loved the picture of you with the oil filter - cracked me up! I want to know how you manage to look so beautiful changing oil! I'd be a mess with oil streaks all over my face and clothes haha!

Cyndi - that burn looks terrible! I hope it heals quickly and painlessly (I won't mother hen you, although I'm sure I could add a few...)

Really really good news here - DH got a job closer to our area and we don't have to move! The company is 2 hours away, but he worked there before about 15 years ago, and they know what he can do, so he can work from home! He'll have to travel there once a week or so, but that's tolerable! :happy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Excellent, WIHH! I agree with PK ... just _how do you _manage to look so beautiful while changing the oil??

Daddy taught me how to check all my fluids, where to fill them, how to change my oil and change the tire when I bought my first car.

How do I sleep with this?? It wasn't a problem last night. After soaking it in icy cold Aloe Vera juice for a few hours, then spraying it down with a .7% lidocaine, I put non-stick gauze on it and wrapped it vetwrap. It didn't bother me a bit last night. Now I have Tegaderm on most of it and hydrocolloid bandages on the parts where I couldn't keep the Tegaderm in place. I'll wrap it again tonight with gauze & vetwrap.

PK, that is so Wonderful!! Happy Dancing for you!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woohoo PK! that is AWESOME!

Way to go WIHH - I have been teaching the kids oil change/checking fluids etc. Was a side-of-the-road mechanic for years as a young single mom.
I retired and now do the helpless female act whenever possible. :whistlin:

Cyndi, so glad that burn isn't really bothering you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking much better today.










and a few pics of Punky from her July visit.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Cindy Why are you putting hydrocolloids on a burn? Those are meant to stay on 5-7 days in that time you can have one really nasty infection in there. I am saying this in my sternest nurse voice.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes ma'am.

It was only for over night to help protect it. I took them off shortly after I took the picture (as well as part of the Tegaderm just above (below?) the hydrocolloids since it was looking too weepy for my comfort under the Tegaderm.

Since I'm doing more canning today, I'll put some anti-biotic cream on that area and cover with non-stick gauze and vet wrap until I'm finished.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Goofy, quit looking at my arm and start looking at the giggling princess (in her very own hand made ~not by me, I don't sew, thankyouverymuch~) apron. 

Yes, she loves to look like Meme when she is here!

eta: No, her ears aren't pierced ... we were playing around with nail polish (3 very vibrant colors!) and decided to paint an earring on each of her ear lobes!)


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a lovely little girl! Sure do like those eyes and all those curls. 
Your arm does look better.

Good to hear of your good news with the job PK.

WIHH--you're gonna have to carry one of those plastic stepping stools in the vehicles if you ever need to work under the hood out on the road. They're lighter than concrete blocks.  Good job!

jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got another report from my doctor friend (friend first, doctor second). She has seen way more pics than I've posted here and I've kept her up to date with what I've been doing to treat it. She's known me for 10 years, knows what I've done and am capable of doing in vetting the animals & humans. She groomed me to be a doula (she is a GP but specializes in OB). She is an old fashion country doctor who still makes house calls and accepts 'payment' from some of her 'patients' in barter (Just don't tell her practice that she accepts barter!!)

Any who, in her last email to me when I asked her about the weeping and keeping the transparent dressing on (I took it off this afternoon), and the dark pinkish-brown blotches, I was worried that they might need to be scrubbed off to heal properly, she responded, 



> If the flesh isn't viable it will dry and act as a bandage to allow the healing under it... As long as there is enough viable skin to fill in, you won't need a skin graft. Gauze covered with antibiotic ointment to prevent sticking or colonization will allow better healing if it's weeping. Resist the urge to scratch. Pat or ice when tempted. The aloe was the best. You are lucky you had enough allow to keep it soaking until pain free.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

14 quarts of potatoes about ready to come out of the canners with 21 quarts waiting in line, more quarts to fill with cut taters and yet more taters on the porch waiting to get scrubbed & cut.

I've got to head out to church as soon as I get the jars out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow. 

I should get in here more often.

Our Rachel received a nasty burn when she was 19 months, or thereabouts.....
Our head midwife at the time (who happens to live within 10 miles of Cyndi  ), an elderly Amish-Mennonite, directed me to give Rachel a bath in about three inches of lukewarm water, with a pint or so of apple cider vinegar added to.
That bath removed all of the dead skin and discoloration, and left the burn a reasonable shade of pink. The next direction was to gently apply aloe juice and let dry, then apply a sterile dressing for the night.
That routine was to be repeated twice daily, then, on about the third day, another final step was added, and that was to gently apply vitamin E oil after the aloe had dried, each time.

Within a week, what had been a nasty patch of second and third degree burns, turned to a tender pinkish patch of skin, and there is zero scarring today.
That burn encompassed her entire back, including neck and waistline.

Quite an ordeal for a young couple with their first child, to say the least.
I'd have to say that incident was my first real introduction to the gut-wrenching nature of genuine anguish.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR I can only try to imagine and that makes my heart ache something awful  I'm glad she has no lasting damage.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There were some family members in nursing at the time, and they got to see the "before" and "after".....and were beside themselves amazed at what could be done with common remedies outside of the scope of the "professionals".....


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

WIHH im glad to see another woman who knows how to change her oil, you will be suprized how meny men i deal with a day who dont evan know the defrens between a flat and philpps scwdriver!!! 

p.s.
i love that you are yousing a NAPA filter


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow FR! That was scary. Being a retired midwife, I love that your midwife was who you called! 
I'm going to try and remember all this for future reference.


Cyndi, that little one is just a doll baby! Your a lucky meme!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Good job WIHH! I think everyone needs to know how to service their vehicles and have a basic understanding of them. It is so easy for dealerships and mechanics to take advantage of people who don't know anything about cars. I was a helicopter mechanic and still had no idea what to do for my own vehicles. I ended up buying a book called "Transmissions by Lucille" (no longer in print) that explained cars in simple terms, bought a Chilton manual and started doing everything myself. I'm going to teach my daughter how to do the same...whether she wants to or not. 

Sorry about your arm Cyndi, I hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

On that note....... back in my horseshoeing days, (1986, Midwest Horseshoeing School) my instructor, Roy, showed us a neat trick one day when a horse came in with a busted open coronary band. It was gapped pretty bad and Roy went back to his office and produced a tube of, OMG, Preparation H !!
He worked that stuff in and around the wound, and the next day that wound was closed like it had been stitched.

Your story reminded me of a wounded puppy that showed up at the camp where I met my Wendy, near Evart, Michigan.
I was 19, and freshly hired on to take care of the feet on the 70 some camp horses, and manage the summer hay program for the horses winter feed.
One day, the girls (horseback riding instructors) brought to my attention a puppy that had a nasty gash around almost half the circumference of it's neck. It honestly didn't look like it was going to make it. After giving it a moment's thought, I decided we had nothing to lose, and one of the girls and I jumped into my truck and headed to the store in town. The two of us boldly appoached the checkout with our prize tube of, you guessed it, Preparation H, and headed back to camp.
I slathered that stuff all over the wound (which never bled while I was involved....that's still a mystery to me) and the next morning, that pup was a new critter, and the wound was closed up nicely.

Now, if we could produce the active ingredient in Preparation H.............


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Prep H works well for swelling, but you have to get the right one. My Mustang tangled with barbedwire and cut his coronary pretty stitches wouldn't hold. Best thing I did for him was to just run cold water from the hose over is for long periods of time.

Dreft is also great for drawing out infection on wounds (the old powder tpe was anyway).

Lots of good wound care ideas out there.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow--I'd better take notes. Great stuff, here. 

And FR, was that Spring Hill camp? What a small world. Our compost broker is in Evart.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey FR I hope that wasn't an imbeded collar on that pup  It's pretty common. I'm glad you decided to help.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, Weever....and, on that note.....lets just say that Ludington north beach sunsets hold a great deal more sentiment to me than most.


MW, it looked more like an attemtped hanging.....but your assessment may be correct. The pup seemed to have been abandoned.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all!

If you want to see some pictures of the fibre retreat I facilitated this past weekend, you can look here. 

And if anyone has a group or guild that wants to, say, fly me in (or better yet, bring me in on the train!) to your location so I can teach this to you and all your fibre friends ... hey, I'm all ears!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I haven't been here in a long while. My goodness, what a lot has happened to all of you! My thoughts go out to those with illness and grief as well as joys of weddings, etc. There's some indication that we might finally get broadband by the end of the year which might let me post pictures and participate more here. It looks like you all had fun with the Tour de Fleece. We've had an awful summer with the heat and drought, and just as the farmers start turning under the weeds to plant winter wheat, we're going to get Hurricane Isaac dumped on us. Still, my garden did okay because it's on its own well, so I've been able to do a fair amount of canning (ouch, Cyndi, your burns are a real reminder to be careful!). And best of all, I missed a lot of the summer by visiting my friend in Shetland  We did tons of work--painting, cleaning, clipping lots of sheep, sorting wool--but it was all good because it was only in the 50s! I've been home less than a week, and already the ticks, mosquitoes, and heat make me want to go back!
But I've got lots of projects, both knitting and weaving, in mind or started so I'm ready to stay put for awhile (after I go visit my mother in a few weeks.)


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Where is Shetland?


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all - I am new to the forum and am enjoying it very much.

We have a small hobby farm in Davison, Michigan where we raise Natural Colored Merino, Border Cheviot, and Clun Forest sheep. We learned how to spin several years ago and then started weaving shortly therafter. We have met some amazing people through our fiber arts obcessions - made some very special friendships and learned so much... Things I never knew would interest me are now exciting new things to try - blending with a drum carder - hand painting roving - washing raw fleece - so much fun.

We currently have two spinning wheels and 6 looms (all but one are warped at the moment)... who would have thought one NEEDS so many looms... but one DOES need them!

Looking forward to making some new connections here and hopefully some more great friendships.

Rich


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi, Rich! Once again welcome to the Fold. I sort of met you at the fleece judging. I was placing the fleeces in their areas after they had been judged. I remember you came to get your fleeces. Congratulations on your wins they were beautiful fleeces. Did you keep them all?


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you! You met my partner Wayne. I did not make it to the festival this year... had to stay home and take care of the farm and had just gotten over 2.5 weeks of being sick so was not up to it.

And we did keep the fleeces - we will take them to Rhinebeck, NY in October and likely sell them there.

Rich


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sick for 2.5 weeks? Not good. Hope you're feeling better now...


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

MUCH better! Thank you!!! The worst summer sinus and respiratory crud I can remember... Much MUCH better!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yike Rich! That's serious sinus stuff. I don't know how you can function with sinus stuff and doing chores. Bending over would be excruciating.

:hijacked:Okay all, the new FAC for Sept. is up. Please post there from now on, the conversations continue. Heres the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../455899-fac-september-2012-a.html#post6113509


----------

